# Aquarium Rack Ideas



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am going to be building a new rack here soon, well more of an aquarium stand that can also hold tanks on the bottom. It will be for a total of four 65 gallon tanks, 2 being on top, the others on the bottom. The tanks are 36" long x 19" deep x 24" tall.

I was thinking about notching some 4x4s and having a top and bottom frame of 2x4s, like I did on my reef tank and my 40 breeder vert rack like this:

75 Gallon Aquarium Stand

But both of these seems to be overkill and it takes me forever to notch the 4x4s with a circular saw. I pretty much end up making fish gills with my blade depth set at 1.5" and using a hammer to remove the "gills". Pain in the a$$ and I think I could park a car on the stand.

Another idea I found was this:

Ted’s Fishroom Phase 1 Aquarium Racks -

But, the bolts are rather expensive and I have read some reviews on this type of rack with larger tanks (granted they meant full of water) and I don't like the idea of the weight being put on the hardware as opposed to the wood itself.

Anyone have any suggestions? Usually when someone builds a stand with a tank on the bottom it's a larger tank on top so it doesn't look goofy with space left over on each side of the top tank since the bottom is the same dimensions. I am still trying to figure this one out as well. I would really like to avoid the 4x4s, because I just helped a friend build one for his fish aquariums and remembered how much i love replacing blades, making tons (literally) of cuts, and trying to hold the stand steady until everything is connected....

shed some light?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

double up 2x4s to make 4x4s for the posts. just as strong but alot easier to do.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to Unistrut, The Original Metal Framing

We use this at work and I made a rack out of it. Overkill? Just the way I like it


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Several Question

1: Any particular look your going for?
plain jane or Furniture/Cabinetry

2: Viewing Elevations
Eye Level for Top tank
Low as possible?

3: Is it gonna have to fit in a particular space/
limitation on size

4: What type of clearance above each tank do you need?
Enough for lights and opening tanks?


What ever you do ...DO NOT USE PRESSURE TREATED WOOD..It out gasses arsnic


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I already have it all planned out, jsut looking for some different options on constructing it. I have a few different racks, but they are for 20 verts or tubs and not the same weight of the 65s. I am liking the 2x4s making up the 4x4s idea.


I eat arsenic for breakfast....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I cut all my 2x4s today, plan on mocking them up and painting them tomorrow and hopefully finalt assembly saturday, I will take some pics


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

I have a hodge podge of tanks scatterred thru out my home and am working on "standardizing" some of my sizes and getting them in 1 location. i just went to lowes today and bought a rack, the shelves hold 350lbs apiece (5 total) they are 18" f-b, 48 long and the shelves are adustable for my 18" tall and 24" tall tanks. it was only 80 bucks and black, so it will go about anywhere. i got sick of buying tables and stands...and the "ok, now where do i put this one..."


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I did that a while ago, if I didn't have atleast 2-3 of the same size of tank, it went on craigslist or I offered it to other froggers. I live in a house with 4 other guys and my stuff has to stay in my bedroom, so I have to do racks.

I have worked with those metal racks form time to time and still have 2, but they always frustrate me when they are an inch shy of the dimensions like 47" lnong or 17" deep, etc. When almost all tanks are about a 1/4" over the 18" or so with black trim. I jsust found the wood was a little cheaper and I could customize. Oh well.... anyways, so it is not a completely worthless thread...




























The boards are white on one side and black on the other, so my fixtures have something to reflect off of.



















Going to add a few cross supports on the bottom and top shelves as well as skin the "floors" with plywood and paint it up as well, white on the underside of the top shelf for the reflector purpose again. Or maybe it is because I am bored, not sure.




























It's just a hair over 6 foot long, I believe a couple inches.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Here it is acting as a shelf untill I get the touch up paint out, hang the lights, and get the tanks set on. I painted the back of the tanks ith black paint so they are still drying.




























Lights...










Anther boy to go with my group...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Paint touched up










industrial dual bulb t5 fixtures, each being 3'


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

what kind of lights are those?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet man. I'm gonna build one soon!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

They are just the industrial fixtures form lowe's or home depot. Different brands, same thing. No reflector, have to buy a power cord to wire into the fixture itself and the lowe's ones dont come with bulbs. I think they are 3000K, but my plants are going crazy.

Thanks for the compliment, it is just a painted wooden stand hah.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

are they the HO t5s or the normal outputs. I didn't know they started carrying the t5 fixtures like that.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

They've had that type for a while. They aren't real cheap for what you get though.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> They've had that type for a while. They aren't real cheap for what you get though.


I dont think they're all that expensive at all. $30 for the fixture, ballast and 2 bulbs. Only thing you need is a power cord to plug it in with. Not hard at all and they seem to be better than some other fixtures I've seen.

-Matt


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's not bad really. I guess I was looking at it from my perspective and what I have available to purchase.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah... Here in manhattan, we have Home Depot and a small Ace hardware store. Our sources for lighting are pretty limited. 

-Matt


----------

